# Back To School Sale



## CEM Store (Aug 9, 2009)

CEM August 'Back To School' Sale!

In honor of August being back to school month CEM Products is proud to offer its annual back to school sale. While many stores are offering discounts on school supplies, CEM has what you really need to get the school year started off right. For the entire month of August *CEM is offering a $10 discount on all PDE-5 Inhibitors*. *Liquid Cialis, Liquid V, Liquid Varden, and Melanotan II* will be on sale all month long. Just enter in this *promo code* during checkout to receive you discount.

*BAK2SKOOL*

Just enter this promo code to receive 10 dollars off your order. You only get one chance to make a first impression, make it a good one. Stop by the store and stock up now, or purchase any of our other great research chems or peptides. Also be on the lookout for upcoming items like ptp-141 and sarms, both coming soon. 

*CEM Store* 
http://www.cemproducts.com/cemproducts.html
http://site.cemproducts.com/cjc/index.html


----------

